# Best of Maui suggestions



## NboroGirl (May 21, 2017)

We're going to Maui in August - got an exchange into a 2BR at Marriott Maui Ocean Club.  Below are some activities I would like to do and am looking for recommendations.

Let me know what you consider the best places for:
- Sunset cruise/dinner cruise
- Ziplining
- Sunrise & biking down Haleaka tours
- Luau
- Dining

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 21, 2017)

Here's my suggestions:

- Sunset cruise/dinner cruise  ----  Sea Maui (we did the Sunset Cocktail Sail & it was great, also highly recommend the Lanai Snorkel Tour, it was simply                                                                            amazing)

- Ziplining (my kids did the Maui Zipline Company, I hung out at the Maui Tropical Plantation, they loved it)

- Sunrise & biking down Haleaka tours   (we went at sunrise but did not bike down, just went with our car and loved it)

- Luau ----   FEAST AT LELE

- Dining  --- Aloha Mixed Plate (best food, great location and inexpensive)  I love this place.


----------



## geist1223 (May 21, 2017)

Zip lining - we have twice gone to Pi'iholo Ranch. We have done the Treetop Zip. It was fun but the longest Zip was I think only about 600 feet. We have also done the 5 Zip Course that goes back and forth across a Canyon. That last Zip was over 1/2 mile. 

Haleakala - You now need a Reservation through the National Parks. I believe you can get the Reservation online. We drive ourselves up for the sunrise. Last trip was in October and we left the Resort between 3 and 3:30 am. We buy a cheap thermos and take coffee, meat slices, cheese slices, and bread. Remember it is cold at 10,000 feet. We take hats, sweater, and light jacket just for this drive. I don't believe they allow commercial organized bikes rides from the top anymore. Last time I heard the bike companies take you to the top for sunrise. Then you take the Van down until you are out of the National Park (about 1/3 of the way down) and start the Bike Ride.

Luau - Old Lahaina Luau.

Dining - Breakfast Kihei Cafe (cash only). Dinner Hali'imaile General Store. Mama's Fish House - Good food, beautiful view, but expensive.


----------



## mauitraveler (May 21, 2017)

NboroGirl said:


> We're going to Maui in August - got an exchange into a 2BR at Marriott Maui Ocean Club.  Below are some activities I would like to do and am looking for recommendations.
> 
> Let me know what you consider the best places for:
> - Sunset cruise/dinner cruise
> ...



If you have a chance, pick up a copy of "Maui Revealed" for some great ideas on places to visit, dining, and things to do on Maui.  Have a great trip!  CJ


----------



## NboroGirl (May 22, 2017)

mauitraveler said:


> If you have a chance, pick up a copy of "Maui Revealed" for some great ideas on places to visit, dining, and things to do on Maui.  Have a great trip!  CJ



I already have it!  But I'm trying to finish reading "Hamilton" before I start on it.  I guess I should start looking NOW.  Thanks.


----------



## LisaRex (May 22, 2017)

Try searching for "Best of" threads.   There are a lot of ideas of what to do.


----------



## TXTortoise (May 26, 2017)

http://www.warrenandannabelles.com/


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 27, 2017)

NboroGirl said:


> We're going to Maui in August - got an exchange into a 2BR at Marriott Maui Ocean Club.  Below are some activities I would like to do and am looking for recommendations.
> 
> Let me know what you consider the best places for:
> - Sunset cruise/dinner cruise
> ...


We had dinner at Kimo s last night to watch the sunset and then hear Willie K. He put on a fabulous show. We try to see him every time we are on Maui!


----------



## Luanne (May 27, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We had dinner at Kimo s last night to watch the sunset and then hear Willie K. He put on a fabulous show. We try to see him every time we are on Maui!


Love Kimos.  I've been going there since the early 1980s, which I think was soon after it opened.


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2017)

Have you been to Duke's or not yet, Tucsonadventurer?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 28, 2017)

iconnections said:


> Have you been to Duke's or not yet, Tucsonadventurer?


Not yet. We are in Wailea now for this next week. It's on my list


----------



## JIMinNC (May 28, 2017)

NboroGirl said:


> We're going to Maui in August - got an exchange into a 2BR at Marriott Maui Ocean Club.  Below are some activities I would like to do and am looking for recommendations.
> 
> Let me know what you consider the best places for:
> - Sunset cruise/dinner cruise
> ...



Cruises - Check out Trilogy - https://www.sailtrilogy.com - generally a little more expensive than some of the other options, but they offer a high-quality experience
Ziplining - no idea. Never had a desire.
Haleakala - we don't bike, so we've always just driven to the summit for sunrise. A great experience. Must do even if you don't bike down.
Luau - Old Lahaina Luau (advance reservations are a must - for August, do ASAP)
Dining - Kimos, Duke's, Longhi's, Hula Grill, Leilani's, Roy's, and Hali'imaile General Store. Mama's Fish House has a great reputation also, but in nine trips to Maui, we've somehow never gone. I think it's because it's so far over beyond the airport on the way toward Hana, and in the evenings, we tend to gravitate more toward Lahaina and Kaanapali closer to our lodging. We may need to book an extra night in Wailea on a future trip to be closer so we can give it a try.


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> Cruises - Check out Trilogy - https://www.sailtrilogy.com - generally a little more expensive than some of the other options, but they offer a high-quality experience.


I did Trilogy years ago on the recommendation of a friend of my mother's.  It was wonderful.  Haven't done it since, but it's a great experience.



> Mama's Fish House has a great reputation also, but in nine trips to Maui, we've somehow never gone. I think it's because it's so far over beyond the airport on the way toward Hana, and in the evenings, we tend to gravitate more toward Lahaina and Kaanapali closer to our lodging. We may need to book an extra night in Wailea on a future trip to be closer so we can give it a try.


We have gone to Mama's quite a few times in the past.  It is an absolutely beautiful location.  If you can get a table with a view to the outside, it's the best.  However, the past few times we've gone to Maui we've skipped Mama's.  It's gotten SOOOO expensive and in our opinion the quality has dropped a bit.  We much prefer Gannon's in Wailea or the Hali'maile General Store (another Gannon's restaurant).


----------



## taterhed (May 28, 2017)

We went this Jan/Feb, a few adds/points:

Trilogy books pretty quick during peak weeks
We did Capt Steve's zodiac tour: more of an adventure ride than cruise, but fabulous!  Not for the 'motion sick' crowd during swells.
We had a bad experience at Longhi's.  Kimo's would be 10x times better in my HO.  I won't go back to Longhi's.  Nuf said.
Maui brewery has happy hour, good bear, decent food and 'logo wear Wednesdays'  I figure in just 5 years, my Maui Crazy Shirt will be free if I drink enough beer on Wed's!!
I would really plug a visit to Merriman's for a happy hour cocktail, music and fantastic ocean view.  Some frites make it perfect.  Best when the whales are performing.


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2017)

taterhed said:


> We had a bad experience at Longhi's.  Kimo's would be 10x times better in my HO.  I won't go back to Longhi's.  Nuf said.


I assume you are talking about the Longhi's in Lahaina.  We had an equally bad experience at the Longhi's in Wailea.  I did a Tripadvisor review.  Will never eat there again.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 28, 2017)

taterhed said:


> We had a bad experience at Longhi's.  Kimo's would be 10x times better in my HO.  I won't go back to Longhi's.  Nuf said.





Luanne said:


> I assume you are talking about the Longhi's in Lahaina.  We had an equally bad experience at the Longhi's in Wailea.  I did a Tripadvisor review.  Will never eat there again.



I've read other negative reviews of Longhi's for years, but for some reason we've always had a great experience there. We've been to the Lahaina location at least once on every one of our nine Maui trips. The service can be a little slow at times, but we actually like that we're not being rushed and can enjoy the experience. We love their Shrimp Longhi and OpakaPaka with grapes dishes. Bought their cookbook and cook those at home from time-to-time. Once we had a table next to Carlos Santana, and the last time we were there, two tables over was John McVie and Mick Fleetwood of Fleetwood Mac.

We do love Kimo's as well. It's also a must do place (must get the Hula Pie!), as are Duke's and Hula Grill, which are both part of the same restaurant group as Kimo's (as well as Lelani's).

One place I forgot to mention above is Cheeseburger in Paradise on Front Street in Lahaina. Not a fine dining meal, but a fun place to have a cheeseburger, tropical drink, and watch the sunset. They often have live acoustic music as well. A good change of pace from the more fish/steak types of places.

We've never dined in Wailea or Kihei as we're more Kaanapali/Lahaina people, although we do play golf sometimes at Wailea. I would like to stay in one of the nice hotels in Wailea sometime for a day or two to get a better feel for the Wailea resort. We've never liked the feel of Kihei, however.



taterhed said:


> I would really plug a visit to Merriman's for a happy hour cocktail, music and fantastic ocean view.  Some frites make it perfect.  Best when the whales are performing.



We've been to Merriman's on the Big Island and loved it. Where is the Merriman's on Maui? I can't seem to place it. Will need to add that to our rotation on our next visit (hopefully, 2019)


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> I've read other negative reviews of Longhi's for years, but for some reason we've always had a great experience there. We've been to the Lahaina location at least once on every one of our nine Maui trips. The service can be a little slow at times, but we actually like that we're not being rushed and can enjoy the experience. We love their Shrimp Longhi and OpakaPaka with grapes dishes.


Our last experience at Longhi's (in Wailea) was just bad beginning to end.  We had eaten there before.  Not great, but not terrible. But this time...........  We were asked if we wanted drinks, then handed an iPad and told to use that to decide what we wanted.  No instructions, nothing.  Our meals were mediocre, and the pasta one of our party had was drowning in oil.  When I asked for a decaf coffee at the end of the meal I was told they didn't have it.  What?  The dessert menu was unappealing so we walked over to Lappert's, which is in the same shopping center and got ice cream there.  It almost redeemed the evening.



> We've never dined in Wailea or Kihei as we're more Kaanapali/Lahaina people, although we do play golf sometimes at Wailea. I would like to stay in one of the nice hotels in Wailea sometime for a day or two to get a better feel for the Wailea resort. We've never like the feel of Kihei, however.


Our timeshare is in Kihei so we have a prejudice for that area.  




> We've been to Merriman's on the Big Island and loved it. Where is the Merriman's on Maui? I can't seem to place it. Will need to add that to our rotation on our next visit (hopefully, 2019)


The Merriman's on your side of island is in Kapalua.  There is also a Monkeypod (another Merriman's restaurant) in Wailea.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 28, 2017)

Luanne said:


> The Merriman's on your side of island is in Kapalua.  There is also a Monkeypod (another Merriman's restaurant) in Wailea.



We'll have to try Merriman's in Kapalua next time. The one on the Big Island is a must do for us every trip. If we add Merriman's to the rotation, I think we're covered for all seven nights the next time we go - Kimo's , Longhi's, Duke's, Hula Grill, Lelani's, Merriman's, and Cheeseburger in Paradise. May have to leave one out or stay longer to sample new places!


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> We'll have to try Merriman's in Kapalua next time. The one on the Big Island is a must do for us every trip. If we add Merriman's to the rotation, I think we're covered for all seven nights the next time we go - Kimo's , Longhi's, Duke's, Hula Grill, Lelani's, Merriman's, and Cheeseburger in Paradise. May have to leave one out or stay longer to sample new places!


Good luck with Longhi's.   They still seem to get good reviews in both locations.  Maybe we just had an off night.  But, I'm not willing to try it again.  So many other restaurants that are so much better, with better atmosphere.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 28, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Good luck with Longhi's.



We'll keep going as long as it doesn't fail us...


----------



## taterhed (May 28, 2017)

Yes, my bad experience was in Lahaina. 

And, yes, I'm looking forward to the BI Merriman's.  That will make the trip complete.  Got to see some Lava moving soon.....


----------



## mauitraveler (May 28, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> We'll have to try Merriman's in Kapalua next time. The one on the Big Island is a must do for us every trip. If we add Merriman's to the rotation, I think we're covered for all seven nights the next time we go - Kimo's , Longhi's, Duke's, Hula Grill, Lelani's, Merriman's, and Cheeseburger in Paradise. May have to leave one out or stay longer to sample new places!


 I feel your pain!  We added Merriman's at Kapalua for Sunday brunch, so we didn't have to worry about fitting in another night for a special dinner, but their dinner menu is fantastic as well!  Also, the Plantation House up on the golf course at Kapalua is great for dinner, too!  (We actually add 2 extra nights for stay on Maui, just so we can eat at all of our favorite restaurants!!  Happy travels to you!  CJ


----------



## taffy19 (May 28, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> We've never dined in Wailea or Kihei as we're more Kaanapali/Lahaina people, although we do play golf sometimes at Wailea. I would like to stay in one of the nice hotels in Wailea sometime for a day or two to get a better feel for the Wailea resort. We've never liked the feel of Kihei, however.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been to Merriman's on the Big Island and loved it. Where is the Merriman's on Maui? I can't seem to place it. Will need to add that to our rotation on our next visit (hopefully, 2019)



Wailea is more like Ka'anapali.  It is beautiful and perfectly landscaped and master planned so not really Hawaiian countryside dotted with funky cities that were allowed years ago but it is getting better in newer neighborhoods because of better city planning.  We like Kihei because our first timeshare we bought is there but we also get a better idea how local people live and work in Hawaii and they enjoy the sunsets and come to the beach to watch and play.  They really enjoy their dogs and I love watching them right in front of our resort in the park on the beach.  It is amazing how well all these dogs behave together but they come every day.  If it is windy, we see them flying kites, wind surfing or even sailing but Ka'anapali beach is also fun for people watching.

In Wailea you'll have to stay in a hotel or private condo.  They do not allow timeshare resorts unless it will change in the future but I doubt it.  They do not want and have the room for heavy traffic.

There are nice restaurants too that Luanne has mentioned already.  This was our first time to have lunch at the Hali'imaile General Store in Makawao at her recommendation.  It was further out than we like to go plus it was raining but it was a really good lunch so we are glad that we finally made it.

Try the Tai Mai, a Mai Tai recipe by Wendy (bar tender) and she made it herself that day and brought it over to our table.  The friendly service made it special too but I am always afraid to recommend restaurants because next time may be different.  You can read about the history on their website plus see the menu and pictures.  Make sure that they are open because they cater privately too and the same for Gannon's by the same Chef.  That restaurant has a beautiful view besides good food and service.



JIMinNC said:


> We'll have to try Merriman's in Kapalua next time. The one on the Big Island is a must do for us every trip. If we add Merriman's to the rotation, I think we're covered for all seven nights the next time we go - Kimo's , Longhi's, Duke's, Hula Grill, Lelani's, Merriman's, and Cheeseburger in Paradise. May have to leave one out or stay longer to sample new places!



That is a beautiful spot too but we only had a casual dinner and cocktails there on the terrace and not in the restaurant inside.  Try to be there for sunset.  You need reservations for the restaurant.



taterhed said:


> We went this Jan/Feb, a few adds/points:
> 
> Trilogy books pretty quick during peak weeks
> We did Capt Steve's zodiac tour: more of an adventure ride than cruise, but fabulous!  Not for the 'motion sick' crowd during swells.
> ...



Agreed with most that watershed wrote but we haven't been to the Maui brewery yet so need to try that too.  Someone mentioned Monkeypod and there is going to be one at the Whaler Village soon.  It should be open this summer.  Mama's Fish House is also very far away from Ka'anapali (MOC) but we still liked it very much in March but you need reservations in advance and a good hour to get there because the traffic is really bad.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 28, 2017)

iconnections said:


> This was our first time to have lunch at the Hali'imaile General Store in Makawao at her recommendation.  It was further out than we like to go plus it was raining but it was a really good lunch so we are glad that we finally made it.
> 
> Try the Tai Mai, a Mai Tai recipe by Wendy (bar tender) and she made it herself that day and brought it over to our table.  The friendly service made it special too but I am always afraid to recommend restaurants because next time may be different.  You can read about the history on their website plus see the menu and pictures.  Make sure that they are open because they cater privately too and the same for Gannon's by the same Chef.  That restaurant has a beautiful view besides good food and service.



My wife and I had lunch at Hali'imaile General Store many years ago and loved it, but we haven't been back since, mainly due to logistics. Its location far from Kaanapali just never seems to work into our schedule, particularly for dinner. If HGVC ever gets their Kihei location off the ground, and if we add a small HGVC points ownership to supplement our Marriott ownership as is the plan, we might need to spend a few days there sometime (or book a hotel for couple days in Wailea) so we can sample some of the dinner spots on that side of the island.


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2017)

We usualy have lunch at Hali'maile on the way upcountry.

Emmy, that is a great description of Kihei.


----------



## lynne (May 28, 2017)

Mama's Fish House - We always recommend friends and family who have a red-eye flight go there for dinner.  Make an early (before sunset) reservation.  It is a easy drive to the airport, beautiful surroundings and exceptional food.  Nothing like a great meal before heading home.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 28, 2017)

Another place that I've read great things about is Lahaina Grill. 

We've never eaten there in all of our Maui trips, mainly because for many years we were going when our kids were younger and it didn't appear to be a place that kids would like. Once our kids hit their teens, it would have probably been OK, but by then we had established our regular haunts. Next time we go, probably in 2019, it will just be the two of us, so we may have to try it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 30, 2017)

lynne said:


> Mama's Fish House - We always recommend friends and family who have a red-eye flight go there for dinner.  Make an early (before sunset) reservation.  It is a easy drive to the airport, beautiful surroundings and exceptional food.  Nothing like a great meal before heading home.


For reservations it is 2 weeks ahead. We went and Sat at the bar right up against the water, great views. Service was amazing. Expensive, we split a meal,  $60 for grilled fish but it was incredible.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jun 18, 2017)

Lots of wonderful suggestions for fine dining, but I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the road to Hana.  I know there are mixed opinions on the drive, but truly some of the most beautiful scenery in all of Hawaii.  If you decide to do it (and true, it is farther from Lahaina), get an early start as you don't want to come back in the dark.  I made that mistake once and never again!  Also, check that there has not been heavy rain as mudslides on the road can really ruin your day.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jim&Martha (Jul 22, 2017)

We've been visiting Maui for 25 years. * Longhi's* is off our list for too many reasons to list.  *Star Noodle* (Lahaina) may be some of the best food with the best prices on the island, you need reservation a few days ahead.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2017)

Jim&Martha said:


> We've been visiting Maui for 25 years. * Longhi's* is off our list for too many reasons to list.  *Star Noodle* (Lahaina) may be some of the best food with the best prices on the island, you need reservation a few days ahead.


We had a bad experience (mostly the food but somewhat the service) at the Longhi's in Wailea.  They are off our list as well.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 22, 2017)

A lot of great suggestions. I will second Aloha Mixed Plate. Casual outdoor seating. Very good food and inexpensive.we also like Cool Cat Cafe, which is a 50's style cafe, upstairs in the building across the street from the big banyan tree in Lahaina. Good burgers, pulled pork, and fish tacos.

Mike


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 22, 2017)

I second the recommendation for Star Noodle - definitely the best 'value' on a taste/$$ basis during our last stay.  Also, while completely NOT a foodie destination,  I would recommend the Barefoot Bar half of the Hula Grill. We ended up eating there twice.  It's an easy walk from MOC, great vibe and drinks, good music and food, and reasonable prices...for beachfront Maui...;-)


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Luanne said:


> We usualy have lunch at Hali'maile on the way upcountry.



It's also convenient for West Coast people who take early morning flights and arrive on Maui at 10:30 or 11:00.  Last trip we headed upcountry directly from the airport, wandered around the galleries in Makawao, and ate lunch at the General Store, only then going back to Costco (or course) and then to Ka'anapali in time to check in at 4:00.  That schedule got us upcountry without extra driving.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 22, 2017)

Jim&Martha said:


> We've been visiting Maui for 25 years. * Longhi's* is off our list for too many reasons to list.  *Star Noodle* (Lahaina) may be some of the best food with the best prices on the island, you need reservation a few days ahead.


Re Star Noodle reservations: We've found they are not needed if you show up around 3 pm.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> It's also convenient for West Coast people who take early morning flights and arrive on Maui at 10:30 or 11:00.  Last trip we headed upcountry directly from the airport, wandered around the galleries in Makawao, and ate lunch at the General Store, only then going back to Costco (or course) and then to Ka'anapali in time to check in at 4:00.  That schedule got us upcountry without extra driving.


That's a great idea.  Usually we drive to Kihei and then just kind of putz around until check in.  We don't shop at Costco (although we did on the last trip for sunscreen, and then for chocolate covered mac nuts and Kona coffee later in the trip).


----------



## Dean (Jul 23, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> It's also convenient for West Coast people who take early morning flights and arrive on Maui at 10:30 or 11:00.  Last trip we headed upcountry directly from the airport, wandered around the galleries in Makawao, and ate lunch at the General Store, only then going back to Costco (or course) and then to Ka'anapali in time to check in at 4:00.  That schedule got us upcountry without extra driving.


This plan also works well when there's an impending tsunami.  On a previous trip we were literally on the way down checking out of the hotel on Oahu headed to Maui when a tsunami warning was broadcast.  They ended up canceling flights later but we were able to get to Maui so we just headed up country and to Haleakala figuring we'd be safe either way.  The 6 inch risk on Maui obviously didn't cause an issue but you never know.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 23, 2017)

One thing we have found with snorkeling on Maui (actually it also applies in Cabo) is to try and be at your snorkel site about 8am. Usually no wind, waves or crowds. But this is for the dedicated snorkeler. There is a good site in Hwy 30. I think it was MP 18. Also at the end of Makena Road by the Lava Fields but you need to wear bootys.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 23, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> A lot of great suggestions. I will second Aloha Mixed Plate. Casual outdoor seating. Very good food and inexpensive.we also like Cool Cat Cafe, which is a 50's style cafe, upstairs in the building across the street from the big banyan tree in Lahaina. Good burgers, pulled pork, and fish tacos.
> 
> Mike


We love aloha mixed plate.  Cool vibe.  Accommodating to vegetarians.


----------

